# Builder plates



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a source for builder plates. Diane in UK doesn't do them anymore so i need to find someone.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, check narrowplanet.co.uk. He does photoetched UK stuff, and offers custom work.

Do you want US or foreign style?

Larry


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Larry
Looks like he does everything in batches so the US stuff on a one-off basis might be a problem
I am looking for Baldwin plates for my Triplex


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Actually
I now see that he does have Baldwin plates 
I will give him a try


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Try Robert Dustin Here in the USA
*Robert Dustin 1:32 AND 1:24 SCALE DECALS* *Manufacturer: Robert Dustin, 334 Auburndale Avenue, Newton, MA 02166. Price: $7.50 and up depending on type of decal sheet, scale, quantity, and color.* 
email is: [email protected] phone is 1-860-923-0174 




WE LARGE SCALE modelers have had difficulty finding proper lettering and numbering for many prototype roadnames. Standard gauge modelers have had a particularly hard time. Well, engineers, Robert Dustin has come to your rescue. He painstakingly has researched dozens of prototype railroad graphics from various eras. His heralds, logos, data sheets, and road numbers reflect that research and all have a very realistic appearance. Dustin attributes much of the accuracy to "modelers out there who knew much more than I about a lot of things" and sent "photos and occasionally original mechanical department drawings". 
His 22 page catalogue is a veritable "who's who" of recognizable railroad graphics. Most are from the golden age of steam and for standard gauge lines but an occasional modern logo creeps in and so does artwork for the narrow gauge D&RGW, C&S, RGS, and East Broad Top. If you fail to find what you want, Dustin can provide custom artwork for your favorite prototype or your own fictitious line. 
Regarding the ubiquitous question of scale, Dustin writes, "The products in my catalog are 3/8-inch or 1/2-inch true scale. 'G' or '1 Gauge' are not scales. And while it is true that very few of us actually model in 1:32 or 1:24 exactly, I would not quibble over a few thousandths of an inch when describing 1:29 as 3/8-inch scale and 1:22.5 as 1/2-inch scale." In other reviews, we have explained that 1:24 scale decals actually fit most 1:22.5 scale rolling stock better than true 1:22.5 scale decals. 
Dustin describes his materials as, "the same lacquer ink, warm water transfer decals that have been in use for more than a century. Because of the sizes in the larger scales they are made a bit thicker than those you may have used in the past. Because of the special nature of inks used, decals may be applied over rivets and scribed car sides." 
Our samples were of good quality. The accuracy of the artwork appeared excellent. Occasionally a small letter or number displayed a tiny flaw, probably the result of a bubble in the ink, but you almost need a magnifying glass to find it. Overall the quality was better than some factory decorated models. Robert Dustin also produces etched number and builder's plates; we'll look at those next time. For now, if you have wondered where to find graphics for your Nickel Plate Road Berkshire, your Burlington "Way of the Zephyrs" rolling stock, a Rock Island or Frisco gondola, a Pacific Fruit Express reefer, or a Santa Fe "map side" boxcar, contact Dustin. His decals are very good.-RR


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought several sets of builders' plates from Narrow Planet late last year. Quality is excellent; before they send the plates off for etching, they'll e-mail you a .PNG file with a preview of what the plates will look like, overlaid on a 2mm grid so you can see what size the finished product will be.

But you do have to be a bit patient -- they do the etchings in batches, so it can take a few weeks, plus a week or more in the mail from the UK. Good thing is that I was kept informed every step of the way.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

MDC will make any builder's plates you require to any design, The plates are about 1mm thick and come ready to fit with no cutting or filing needed. They are usually sent out within a month and there is nothing to pay until you receive them. See http://www.rhoshelyg.me.uk/MDC.html


----------



## GWRdriver (Apr 7, 2008)

I can heartily recommend Guilplates (Surrey UK) as a satisfied customer. Brilliant crisp images on .015" brass, finished and ready to mount. This a scan and doesn't do the plates justice. Usual disclaimer.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, Get with Narrow planet, he does do one off. Will also make most anything you want, builders plates or not. The batch is just the group of orders he has that month. He is who I use all the time. Very fast and affordable. You also get a scale image of the file so you can be sure its what you want. 

Ive used Guiliplate, they do not offer any preview artwork. Was fairly expensive at the time for 6 plates. Over 100usd

Diane (MDC) still does them, Its just a much longer process. Usually a month before I hear back on the first email. Usually ends up being 2-3 months for me in my past orders.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Kovacjr said:


> Diane (MDC) still does them, Its just a much longer process. Usually a month before I hear back on the first email. Usually ends up being 2-3 months for me in my past orders.


I thought Bill was referring to Diane Carney, but I could be wrong.

I don't know when you last ordered any plates from MDC but those ordered through my web site arrive in about a month, sometimes less. I process a lot of orders for MDC and it is very rare for late delivery to occur.

Having said that, there was a time about four years ago where some big delays did occur while the plate making process was successfully changed from a completely manual process to one that included a lot of new technology, and this took a while to get completely right. The benefits of that change are now being reaped with quicker turnaround of orders than was ever possible with the manual system.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I was referring to Diane Carney


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Does Narrow Planet not ship to the US or are they away on vacation? I sent them an email last week inquiring about having some custom number plates made and even sent a follow up email and have gotten no response.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know but I have 2 emails from him.

Narrow Planet <[email protected]>

Narrow Planet <[email protected]>


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I did finally hear back from them and have an order in. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Try Robert Dustin Here in the USA
> Robert Dustin 1:32 AND 1:24 SCALE DECALS


Bob,
Just FYI. Robert used to do silk screen decal work - I have some of his decals - but a few years ago he retired from that business. At the time, he said he would continue to make builders plates and other etched/cast items, but I have no idea if he still does.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I was able to reach Robert and he does still make plates but I seem to have lost touch with him as i haven't heard back from him in a few days but he may be away from his computer.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Something most of us should remember when dealing with these specialist suppliers, especially in the UK, is they are one man cottage industry people, often retired or having a day job. They are unable to move at the speed of light and generally work for little mark-up and do what they do for the love of the hobby. I would suggest bearing that in mind when dealing with these champions, who make our hobby easier.
DM-K
Ottawa


----------



## steamermeister (Feb 20, 2013)

If you have a solid modeling CAD program and don't need lettering smaller than 1/16" tall you should do bronze infused stainless steel prints. My Climax plates only cost $8 each from Shapeways. Their turn around times for stainless are usually just under 3 weeks.


----------

